# Outside cage time and flying.



## Khani193 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am just wondering what is "normal" behaviour for birds when they have out of cage time.

I have the cage open pretty much all the time we are home and the birds come out but don't do much flying around.
Popeye will pretty much only fly if he gets a fright and takes off, the girls sometimes will fly off with him. Popeye is our 2yo ex aviary one eyed male. So I can understand that he may not be confident with only one eye to free fly.
My girl will deliberately fly to me for attention and then fly back to the cage when she is bored. She might only do this once a day. I often will get her out and she will hang with me for a time and then fly back to the cage. 
Alpha (our other girl) will occasionally do a circle around the room but it is usually as a result of a slight fright.

They have no problems with coming in and out of the cage whenever the doors are open. Popeye however does not usually stay out very long (I think he feels safer sitting in the door of the cage)

How much flying activity do other member’s birds do?

Should I be trying different things to encourage them to fly around more or will they just become more adventurous as they get older (they are 7 months old now)

:tiel5:


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Zippy does about two circuits of the room then he will sit on my shoulder and just climb over me , tho he is starting to wander around on the floor alot more , and he will climb back up my leg rather than fly up to me lol


----------



## Son (Oct 29, 2012)

Schroder will do a lap or two of the room and fly between a couple of his favourite points for probably less than a minute. He always heads back to the cage and plays on top and goes in and out. Spends much more time climbing over the cage and next to us than he does flying. But, I guess the important thing is, they have the choice....


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi Birds fly to get from A to B If there is no reason to go to B what's the point of 
leaving A.....B.J.


----------



## Oni (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep my guys are pretty lazy as well and will flitter to reposition close by but only do a few laps when out and about, normally when I'm trying to round them up!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Monte has quite a bit of his time out of the cage. We got him clipped so he doesn't fly much. To the floor. From a bench to me. He loves to wander around and chew things. He hangs out with me, or investigates the places we are at.


----------



## Artagiel (Oct 23, 2012)

Abby and Elvis fly only to get to something, usually following me from room to room. Other than that they climb and stroll.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

Mine usually only fly if they are startled. 

Foghorn will sometimes fly to the other cage about five feet from where they usually are where he'll strut and sing and do the bat wings. 

Muffin has funky wings (possibly broken at some point) and is a very clumsy flyer, so only flies if she something scares her. 

Pollo will occasionally fly to me, but she is only just now learning to fly as she was very severely clipped when we got her and I suspect she was probably clipped before she learned to fly. She usually ends up on the floor when she misses her landing target, but she is getting better.

Jerk face ... I mean Sweetie Bird ... will try to fly, but I keep him clipped because he has an attitude problem. He just can't seem to get that he can't fly anymore (it has been three months since he could last fly).

Overall, mine are lazy. Their cage is open from about 7 a.m. until we go to bed and put them up (anytime between 9:00 and 11:00), but they mostly just climb around to get where they want to go and are pretty happy staying on their play area on top of the cages.


----------



## Khani193 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks all,
I'm glad they are behaving "normal".
The budgies used to flit around the room constantly, so I guess I expected the teils to do the same. Glad they don't though. I think I will organise a playgym a bit away from the cage so they are encourage to do a little more exercise.


----------



## Rizq (Jun 9, 2012)

I think budgies have ADHD. At least mine do.


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Sunny also gets ample freedom in my condo. I hardly ever close the cage door which is in my room so during the way when I'm at work, she gets to fly free in my room, and when I'm home then she gets to fly free in the entire condo. I keep my bedroom door open so she can always go back inside her cage for a drink of water or something to eat. She is fully flighted and she loves to do flight rounds. Sunny likes to be in the same room as me or her grandpa but she doesn't have to be glued to us. She's happy just to be by herself and preen, but when it's very late at night and I'm at the computer and she's ready to go to sleep, she will then come and stand on my knee or on my chair beside my butt and fall asleep, feeling safe that mommy is right beside her.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

Joe got 1 wing clipped, so he doesn't fly too much, he didn't do it much either when he was fully flighted. He likes to climb around tho, from his cage to his tree and back and forth, loves to hang around with me, sit on the back of my chair, on my shoulder and on my head, sometimes in his foraging tray. Chewing along, preening, looking outside the window, chirping back to the wildlife, talking to himself, just chattering along. When we are home his cage door is open and he can come and go how he pleases.


----------

